# Carolina Beach Inlet



## sympatico

I have a 27' sailboat with a 4' draft. I am curious as to how difficult the Carolina Beach Inlet is to cross over into the open or is it a safer bet to head up to Masonboro Inlet? Also, how strong is the current? Too much for a 27' sailboat in the Atlantic heading from Baldhead Island to these inlets? Is it even worth the effort?


----------



## PBzeer

Here's a picture of the inlet: Carolina Beach Inlet, Myrtle Sound, North Carolina, United States

I would go up to Masonboro myself. As to currents/tides, I don't see a problem for you, especially if you're used to the Cape Fear River.


----------



## catlady

+1 for using Masonboro Inlet. It's just 6 miles north and easy to navigate. Carolina Beach Inlet is unmarked with shifting shoals.


----------



## sympatico

Thanks for the tips! I avoided Carolina Beach inlet like the plaque. Unfortunately the storm off the coast caused a bit of a chop so I just stayed on the inside. The weather was perfect. Maybe next time I'll head outside via the Masonboro inlet.


----------

